
Make Ruby Great Again [transcript] - jm3
https://medium.com/@jm3/makerubygreatagain-9d328b96cad8
======
macscam
Unfortunately, I don't disagree with these points.

But the author says at the end: "So my message is: Make Ruby Great Again."

Ending the talk with this implies that this is the message they've been saying
up to that point. But there is no discussion given as to how Ruby should be
made "Great Again".

As a 3-year Ruby programmer (who started with the language), I don't hear this
and get filled with optimism or inspiration. The underlying message seems to
be that it's time to move on.

~~~
jm3
I feel similarly: it's a scary message! I posted it and emphasized some of the
points because I think it's important to not be complacent. If you're a
rubyist who lived through the excitement and explosion of 2006-2010-ish, you
might dismiss Node.js and friends as fads. You might assume that the rest of
the world will have learned from the lessons of the Ruby community. Even if
you don't believe those things, I wouldn't blame rubyists for assuming that
previous pillars / saviors of the Ruby community — Yehuda, DHH, _Why, Matz,
etc. — will soon stand up again and "make things right" by setting the tech
community straight as to the benefits of Ruby / Rails.

But what this post concisely shows is that those heroes of the past probably
won't. Many of them have moved on. Ruby hasn't been the "new shiny" darling of
the open source community for some time. Ruby is in a very delicate
transitional time. And unless the current group of active Rubyists take this
very seriously, and ask how they (we!) can help make Ruby a durable,
meaningful, dynamic, powerful community for the long-term, that much of the
efforts and great work of Ruby and Rails will likely forgetten faster than you
can say "down-vote".

see also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11789913](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11789913)

~~~
macscam
I finished my ruby 'bootcamp' in 2014 and the two < 6 month Rails API jobs
I've held have been rather shitty. So I don't feel this invincibility. For me,
it's more been a process of realizing the bootcamp ads are, well ... ads. And
I'd bet that Rubyists are probably majority bootcamp grads. I'll groan and
admit a defeated sigh.

